# Who do the suns take with the 9th pick?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Narrow Do they take the athletic Amare Stoudamire? Ordo they the Euro Guy "NeNe" I'd say take Stoudamire sure he's a big risk but i'd take my chances on him.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

With a 6'10 250+ frame and not to mention his shot blocking AWESOME D and board crashing he could be the next Zo,but thats ONE HELL OF A LONG SHOT!

But their is a GOOD possibility.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Hopefully


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Stoudemire, Hilario, or maybe Qyntel Woods if they trade for Brian Grant.


----------

